# Need Hay Hauled Fast!



## Jose (Dec 19, 2011)

I've got about 100 full loads of round bales and 50 loads of squre bales all comin out of Canada goin to KS paying good MONEY!!!! please E-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!!


----------

